# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  جنوح باخرتين في خليج العقبة وتحويل مسار طائرة الى دمشق بسبب سوء الاحوال الجوية

## كلمة شرف

_جنوح باخرتين في خليج العقبة وتحويل مسار طائرة الى دمشق بسبب سوء الاحوال الجوية_

 [align=center][align=justify]جنحت باخرتان السبت في خليج العقبة (325 كلم جنوب عمان) احداهما تقل 850 راكبا فيما تم تحويل مساء طائرة مدنية الى دمشق بسبب سرعة الرياح وسوء الاحوال الجوية، بحسب تصريحات لوزير النقل الاردني علاء البطاينة نشرت الاحد.ونقلت صحيفة "الرأي" الحكومية عن البطاينة قوله في اجتماع لمجلس الوزراء عقد مساء السبت ان "الاحوال الجوية التي تشهدها المملكة منذ صباح السبت اثرت على قطاع النقل البحري"، مشيرا الى ان "سرعة الرياح بلغت في خليج العقبة 60 عقدة ما ادى الى جنوح باخرتين: الاولى بنيغاز التي جنحت بسبب انقطاع المراسي دون خسائر ويجري العمل والتنسيق لقطرها".واضاف "اما الباخرة الثانية فتتبع (شركة) الجسر العربي وتقل 850 راكبا تقف في وسط البحر بعد اغلاق طريق نويبع العقبة"، مشيرا الى ان "الاجهزة المعنية تتابع الموضوع".وحول تأثير الاحوال الجوية على حركة الطيران في المملكة، قال البطاينة ان "الرؤيا في محيط مطاري الملكة علياء (30 كلم جنوب) وعمان المدني تعادل 50% الامر الذي اضطر قائد طائرة مدنية الى تحويل مسارها الى مطار دمشق حيث هبطت بسلام"، لافتا الى ان "تساقط الامطار سيحسن من مدى الرؤية وينقي الاجواء".وتتأثر المملكة منذ السبت بمنخفض جوي صاحبه سقوط امطار في شمال ووسط المملكة ورياح قوية مثيرة للغبار في جنوب وشرق المملكة.وتوقعت دائرة الارصاد الجوية ان تشهد ساعات ليل الاحد سقوط زخات من الثلج فوق المرتفعات الجبلية العالية.واعلنت امانة عمان السبت درجة الطوارىء المتوسطة للتعامل مع الحالة الجوية.[/align][/align]

----------


## عاطف زيود

اللهم أحمي هاذا الوطن

----------


## الوسادة

> اللهم أحمي هاذا الوطن


*آآآآآآآآميــــــــن 
*

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

* ربنا الحامي الله يحمي الاردن من اي مكروه يا رب*

----------

